# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Προβολεις  LED  ΠΑΤΑΤΑ ?

## jeik

Χρονια πολλα , προσφατα αγορασα εναν προβολεα LED , ο οποιος γραφει στο κουτι οτι καταναλωνει 6 watt και φωτιζει για 500 watt αλογονου , τελικα ανακαλυψα οτι φωτιζει για 50-60 βαττ (οσα σαιτ και να διαβασα το ιδιο γραφαν, δηλ των 6 βαττ φωτιζαν για 50-60 βαττ ,οχι παραπανω , δηλαδη πατατα ο δικος μου, ειπα να τον επιστρεψω λογω απατης , αλλα επειδη η τιμη του ειναι στα 13,99 , και δεν βρηκα αντιστοιχο στο νετ κατω απο 40,00 (με 6 βαττ καταναλωση δηλαδη να φωτιζουν περιπου σαν 60 βαττ), τον κρατησα , 
αυτο που μου την καρφωσε ειναι οτι στο κουτι του γραφει σε διαφορα σημεια (εργοστασιακα) οτι χρησιμοποιει 6 βαττ και φωτιζει για 500 !! 
Ειναι telco (κινεζικης κατασκευής) και εχει 60.000 ωρες ζωης , 28  λεντ.
Τι γνωμη εχετε για το θεμα ?

----------


## georgz

Εεε όχι και να μας πιάσουν κότσο οι σχιστομάτιδες!! Κάντους μια καταγγελία να μπει καλά ο χρόνος!  :Tongue:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Εεε όχι και να μας πιάσουν κότσο οι σχιστομάτιδες!! Κάντους μια καταγγελία να μπει καλά ο χρόνος!



Κακέ Κακέ Κακέ Κακέ Κακέ    :Laugh:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Χρόνια Πολλά!
Γειά σου Δημήτρη, το πιθανότερο είναι να 'φέγγει' με 500lm δηλαδή απόδοση 83 lm/W  άρα όσο μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 50W διάφανη ή μια αλογόνου 28W.
(δες και το συγκριτικό πίνακα)
G

----------


## savnik

Μήπως το 500 που γράφει αναφέρεται σε LUMENS;

----------


## thomasskoy

και εγω για lm πιστευω να ενοει.

----------


## chip

Αν κατάλαβα καλά φωτίζει καλά και είναι σε εξαιρετική τιμή.... άρα πατάτα δεν είναι!
 Η κατηγορία θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να είναι (αν είναι) για παραπλάνηση και κατα συνέπεια ο τίτλος 'Προβολεις LED ΠΑΤΑΤΑ ?' θα μπορούσε επίσης να χαρακτηριστεί παραπλανητικός.

----------


## plouf

θα μπορούσες να μας πεις που βρήκες αυτή τη "πατάτα" των 14ευρώ να πάρουμε και εμεις ???

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά οι σχιστομάτηδες μια χαρά τα λένε. Τα 500 είναι Lumens.
Αποκλείεται να γράφει 6W LED > 500W Halogen ...

  Υποτίθεται οτι 10W LED, αντιστοιχούν στην 55W Halogen του
αυτοκινήτου (οχι xenon).

----------


## JOUN

Κατι τετοιο: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.41053 νομιζω ειναι πολυ καλυτερο.

----------


## jeik

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά φωτίζει καλά και είναι σε εξαιρετική τιμή.... άρα πατάτα δεν είναι!
> Η κατηγορία θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να είναι (αν είναι) για παραπλάνηση και κατα συνέπεια ο τίτλος 'Προβολεις LED ΠΑΤΑΤΑ ?' θα μπορούσε επίσης να χαρακτηριστεί παραπλανητικός.



Λοιπον , για  να  μην  υπαρχουν  παρεξηγησεις , ο  προβολεας  γραφει  6w led=500w HALOGEN , 364 lumen  IP54 , σε  μερικες  ωρες  θα  βγαλω  φωτο  το  κουτι  να  το  δειτε  με  τα  ματια  σας , εγω  ειπα  οτι  η  τιμη  ειναι  πολυ  καλη  αλλα  τα  500  βαττ  φωτισμος  δεν  υπαρχουν  σε  καμια  περιπτωση , και  υπαρχει  ερωτηματικο  στο  ποστ  μου  , δηλαδη  η  απατη  αν  μπορουμε  να  το  χαρακτηρισουμε  ετσι  ειναι  οτι  τα  6 watt  δεν  ειναι  = 500 watt  HALOGEN  με  τιποτα !!!
Θα  σας  δειξω  την  φωτο  να  καταλαβετε , για  50  με  14  ευρω  μια  χαρα  ειναι  αλλα  500  με  τιποτα !!! pluf  Το  καταστημα  ειναι  πολυ  μακρυα  σου , αν  ψαξεις   λιγο  Αθηνα  θα  βρεις  ομως.Για  ευνοητους  λογους  δεν  αναφερω  παραπανω  στοιχεια , διοτι  αυτο  το  γραφει  πανω  στο  κουτι  και   δεν  μπορουμε  να  πουμε  οτι  ειναι  ο  ισχυρισμος  του  αντιπροσωπου , ουτε   νιωθω  οτι  εχει  ευθυνη , αλλωστε  ειπαμε  14  ευρω  κι  οχι  40. 
Επισης  τα  λεντ  δεν  ειναι  αυτα  που  παραπεμπει  ο  JOUN , θα  φωτογραφησω  και  τον  προβολεα  να  δειτε.

----------


## jeik

> Χρόνια Πολλά!
> Γειά σου Δημήτρη, το πιθανότερο είναι να 'φέγγει' με 500lm δηλαδή απόδοση 83 lm/W άρα όσο μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 50W διάφανη ή μια αλογόνου 28W.
> (δες και το συγκριτικό πίνακα)
> G



Ο πινακας νομιζω οτι ξεκαθαριζει τα πραγματα , νομιζω  οτι με τιποτα δεν ειναι τα 6 βαττ λεντ = 500 βαττ HALOGEN = 364 lumen ,  μηπως  υπαρχει  φαουλ ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Στα 'λαμπάκια' δεν γίνονται θαύματα. Σήμερα έχουν φτιάξει LED με απόδοση έως 160 lm/W ενώ τα περισσότερα στο εμπόριο κυμαίνονται από 80 έως 100 lm/W.

Σημαντική παράμετρος που δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε στις συγκρίσεις είναι και το χρώμα. Τα 'ζεστά λευκά' (2700-3500Κ) είναι λιγότερο αποδοτικά από τα πιο 'κρύα' (>4000Κ). Ακόμη τα LED έναντι άλλων αποδοτικών λαμπτήρων έχουν μικρότερη φασματική ομοιομορφία με αποτέλεσμα χειρότερο CRI (παίζει ρόλο στη σωστή απόδοση των χρωμάτων σε σχέση με το ηλιακό φως).

Αστείο πάντα είναι το θέμα της ψύξης και της τροφοδοσίας. Σήμερα έχουμε μικρά αποδοτικά LED φωτισμού που χρειάζονται από πίσω μια τεράστια ψύκτρα  ή ένα πολύ σύνθετο τροφοδοτικό. Συχνά μου θυμίζουν το ανέκδοτο με το ρολόϊ χειρός που έκανε τα πάντα, είχε ακόμη και ενσωματωμένο παλμογράφο, αλλά όταν το πήρε ο πελάτης του φωνάζει ο πωλητής "Εεε, ξέχασες τις μπαταρίες" και του δείχνει δυο βαλίτσες.

G

----------


## jeik

DSC00325.jpgDSC00323.jpgDSC00327.jpgDSC00329.jpgDSC00322.jpgDSC00324.jpgDSC00326.jpgDSC00330.jpgνα και οι φωτο ,

----------


## GeorgeVita

Δημήτρη σύμφωνα με την απόδειξη (ισχυρό φορολογικό στοιχείο) πρέπει να απαιτήσεις 'Προβολέα 500W LED' δηλαδή απόδοση περίπου 50000 lm και να φωτίζεις τη γειτονική πλατεία...
G

----------


## xifis

νταξει δεν ειναι αναγκη να πιστευουμε οτι γραφει το κουτι!εξαλλου μπορει να τους επεσε ενα μηδενικο παραπανω..χαχαχα...

----------


## jeik

> νταξει δεν ειναι αναγκη να πιστευουμε οτι γραφει το κουτι!εξαλλου μπορει να τους επεσε ενα μηδενικο παραπανω..χαχαχα...



Oντως , επεσε  ενα  μηδενικο  παραπανω , κοματια  να  γινει, για  14  ευρω .....

----------


## granazhs

Θα συμφωνησω με τον ""jeik"" 
θα προσθεσω οτι πηρα κ εγω εναν power-led ip65/20μοιρες,3Wx15LED ο οποιος πραγματικα
σκοτωνει κ σε αποδοση κ σε τιμη(310ευρω :Scared: )

----------


## thomasskoy

λογικο ειναι δεν μπορεις να εχεις 500w λεντ με 14 ευρω.Ισως επειδη το κουτι του ειναι απο 500w προβολεα το εβαλαν για μοστρα.

----------


## dread

Προκειται για ενα οικολογικο προβολεα που καταναλωνει 6w και φωτιζει σαν προβολεας πυρακτωσεως 25w

----------


## kosg

Τα 500w, θα είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος ενός υπέρ του δέοντος πατρίωτη Κινέζου, στην προσπάθεια του να υπερτονίσει την καινοτόμο τεχνολογία που προσφέρει!!(αναλογία κατανάλωσης/απόδοσης ισχύος)
Καλύτερα να μην αγοράζεις ηλεκτρολογικά εξαρτήματα ή συσκευές από super market(έτσι φαίνεται στην απόδειξη)... γιατί και γω την πάτησα με κάτι "saolin" πολύμπριζα...τα μαγαζιά είχαν κλείσει, ο πελάτης ήταν "βιαστικός"...και αφου αγόρασα 8 κομμάτια από το super market...τσαφ τσουφ...παφ οι αυτόματες ασφάλειες στον πίνακα...και φυσικά έγινα ρεζίλι!
Τα 14 ευρώ που έδωσες για τον προβολέα με τα ledάκια, είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## XALOULIS90

φιλε συμφωνω με τα παιδια για lumen θα εννοουν και κατι 
αλλο οι κινεζοι ειναι χρονια μπροστα .......οποτε κατι παραπανω ξερουν  :Smile:

----------


## apon76

φιλε κινέζε λιγη προσοχή!!!!!!
IMG_20160801_082826.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

Εεεε τώρα και εσύ, ... απλά μπέρδεψε τα αυτοκόλλητα. 
Ή μάλλον τα κολλήσανε νύχτα και δεν έβλεπαν τα χρώματα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Αχρωματοψία




> Αχρωματοψία είναι η αδυναμία της αντίληψης των χρωμάτων.
> Δεν αποτελεί κάποια μορφή τύφλωσης αλλά όταν κάποιος έχει αχρωματοψία, έχει δυσκολία να ξεχωρίσει κάποια συγκεκριμένα χρώματα, όπως το κόκκινο και πράσινο ή *το μπλε και κίτρινο*.



τσ τσ τσ αμέσως μην δείτε κάποιον με πρόβλημα να τον κοροϊδέψετε :Lol: 

μοιάζει και το καφέ με το μπλε το βράδυ... Τουλάχιστον πέτυχε 1

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι Στέφανε ... ποσοστό επιτυχίας 33,3%  :Biggrin: .

----------


## sakisr

Μη μιλατε για Κινεζικα ηλεκτρολογικα γιατι παραλιγο θα εκαιγα κανενα μηχανημα!Πηρα απο μεγαλο Κινεζομαγαζο ενα πολυμπριζο 4 θεσεων με διακοπτη λαμπακι και πως με φωτισε ο Θεος και το μετρησα με το πολυμετρο....Απλα δεν ειχε καλωδιο Γειωσης!Το ιδιο και με 10μετρη μπαλαντεζα με σουκο φις!Και τη πατησα γιατι ειχαν πολυ χοντρο καλωδιο και σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι οκ!Και αντε η μπαλαντεζα εχει καποιες χρησεις...το πολυμπριζο ομως δεν ειχε καν ραγα για γειωση!

----------

